# Monday...90% fish 10% spots report



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay Report*
*By Captain Chris Martin*

With strong on shore flow resulting in winds pushing 20-25 mph on Monday, the wade fishing boats found that needle in the haystack compared to the boats drifting. Everyone was geared with hardware including top waters for today's sessions. With a 6-boat schedule, the drifting boats found scores of trout, just not the size we were looking for. Meanwhile, the wade fishing crews were lined up in the same area and it paid huge with both trout & reds being fooled over mud & grass. Captain Jason & Cooper both returned with excellent catches while fishing Randy G. and the crew of Greg S. guests.

Tuesday we welcome 5 parties' duck hunting before shutting it down for our annual Christmas party. We will resume our busy schedule Wednesday evening.

*Solunar Forecast & Predictions*

Click here http://www.solunarforecast.com/solunarcalendar.aspx

*Friday's* *Weather Forecast*

Mostly cloudy with a 30 percent chance of showers in the morning...then partly cloudy in the afternoon. Near steady temperature in the mid 60s. Northwest winds 10 to 15 mph, 64 degrees water temp. The moon is 24% illuminated. ​​
*Testimonial *​
Chris,
I wanted to let You Know that Troy Matteson & I had a really great time at the Lodge This Year, Thank You for sharing a hunt with Us!!
I don't think a day goes by ....where I'm not imagining/picturing my-self in the Blind ,watching , waiting, listening for those jet propelled wings , cutting through the Salty air!!! Wow,..... top that off with some Hot'n Heavy Trout fishing, doesn't get any better, with the exception of one thing!! The People at Bay Flats Lodge, make All the difference to me....It always feels like I'm Welcome and that I'm the only Client You have....I'm sure everyone feels that way...Just means alot to me. Thanks For the Consistent Service!! ( those Awesome White Chocolate Macadamia Cookies are pretty sweet too!!) Merry Christmas this week ahead, hope to see You real soon!! Murph​
p.s. What call does TJ use (little Green whistle)...for Widgeon/Pintail?
Michael Murphy​
*Join our fan page*

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...08195102528120​
*Watch our story*​










1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com
www.Shoalwaterboats.com
www.gundogbaits.com


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*More pics*

Captain Chris


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*The Casting Starts*

Early this morning Seadrift area received heavy down pours mostly late Wednesday night into early hours on Thursday. The majority of the trout action has been similar to fishing spring like real estate (mud & grass), and most fish are stacked up on the windward shorelines of front lakes.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)




----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Blasting & Casting Continues*

*Bay Flats Lodge Second Course by Chef Austin Fresh Quail stuffed with motzie's Cornbread stuffing served a-top a Bed of Rice and sauteed vegtable mix. Our duck hunters loved the new dish.*

*



*


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Few more*

Thanks


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

All the staff at BFL are excited and proud to be part of the Ducks Unlimited event shown below

http://www.outdoorchannel.com/Shows/BabesWithBullets.aspx


----------

